# Opinion needed



## terrymiller (May 19, 2008)

So I am trying to improve my photo skills.  These are new photos of the pens I had already posted.  I have already read Gerry's tutorial and applied some of it.  I use a olympus C-8080 any suggestions or recommendations appreciated.  I know I need to adjust the lighting a little but the colors show the same as if viewing them in person.


----------



## gerryr (May 20, 2008)

They all look a bit out of focus.  If you can focus your camera manually, try it.  Also, make sure you don't have the camera too close to the pen.  If the macro distance is 6", that means you can't be any closer than that.


----------



## terrymiller (May 20, 2008)

Gerry the camera has manual focus I'll try and perfect the jerkiness and try to get a smoother focus.  The camera was set at about 15-17 inches from the pen.


----------

